# E-Mail erhalten geht nicht.



## Rieno (13. Nov. 2011)

Hab meinen root-serveraufgesetzt mit folgendem Tutorial "Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]"

Sehr gutgemachtes Tut und es funktioniert bei mir auch alles, außer eine Sache: Ich kann keine E-Mails erhalten. Folgende Meldung kommt zurück als failure notice vom Mailer-Deamon da ich die Mail über einen externen E-Mail-Provider an mich gesendet habe: 2xx.x2x.1xx.x3x_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_550_<emailname@domainname.de>:_invalid_address/Giving_up_on_2xx.x2x.1xx.x3x./ --- was kann ich da tun um E-mails zu empfangen? Versenden geht übrigends. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.

lg Rieno


----------



## nowayback (13. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen,

du hast aber das Häkchen bei "Aktiviere Empfang" im ISPConfig schon gesetzt oder?

Du findest es unter "E-Mail" -> E-Mail Mailbox -> Klick auf deine E-Mail Adresse

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Rieno (13. Nov. 2011)

Ja das Häckchen ist gesetzt.


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2011)

Welche Fehlermeldung steht denn genau im mail.log des ISPConfig Servers dazu und geht das senden von einem lokalen account zu einem anderen mit webmail?


----------



## Le-Seaw (17. Nov. 2011)

Server4you?

dann hier weiter

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/installation-und-konfiguration-12/empfangen-nicht-moeglich-4461/


----------



## Rieno (27. Nov. 2011)

>>> geht das senden von einem lokalen account zu einem anderen mit webmail?

Ja, das geht.

Nur wenn ich z.B: von gmx ne Mail versende kommt diese nicht an.

Vielen Dank für Euer Bemühen!

MfG Rieno


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2011)

Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich ein Problem mit einer Portsperre in Deinem Internetzugang oder DNS, der Server läuft also einwandfrei. Steht der Server in einem Rechenzentrum oder betreibst Du ihn an einer DSL Leitung öder ähnlichen Internetverbindung. Und hat der Server eine feste IP?

Siehe auch bitte im mail.log nach, ob Du Dort einen Fehler erhältst.


----------



## Rieno (27. Nov. 2011)

Der Server steht in einen Rechenzentrum und hat eine Feste IP-Adresse.

Muss ich bestimmte Ports extra freischalten? Eine Firewall ist ja über  ISPConfig 3 eingerichtet wo ich z.B. auch den TS-Server Port eintragen  musste damit man sich im TS einloggen konnte. Falls ja, welche Ports  sind das und sind das immer beide (TCP und UDP) die freigeschaltet  werden müssen?

Was muss ich nachschauen, bzw. überprüfen um festzustellen, ob es was mit der DNS zu tun hat?

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Mail.log:


```
[B]Mail - Protokoll (Server : lawi.xxxxxxxxxx.de)[/B]
Nov 27 05:02:39 lawi dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=xx.1xx.x.xx3, lip=x9.xxx.xxx.x7
Nov 27 05:02:39 lawi dovecot: POP3(info@xxxxxxxxxx.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Nov 27 05:03:05 lawi postfix/smtpd[13614]: connect from xxxx-xxxxxx7.pool.xxxxxWxxx.xxx[7x.xxx.x.xx3]
Nov 27 05:03:06 lawi postfix/smtpd[13614]: 2E05C5BA08B:  client=xxxx-xxxxxx7.pool.xxxxxWxxx.xxx[7x.xxx.x.xx3],  sasl_method=LOGIN, sasl_username=info@xxxxxxxxxx.de
Nov 27 05:03:06 lawi postfix/cleanup[13618]: 2E05C5BA08B: message-id=<xxxxxxxx.xxxxxx.xxxxx@Mein-PC>
Nov 27 05:03:07 lawi postfix/qmgr[18125]: 2E05C5BA08B: from=, size=144822, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 27 05:03:07 lawi postfix/smtpd[13614]: disconnect from xxxx-xxxxxx7.pool.xxxxxWxxx.xxx[7x.xxx.x.xx3]
Nov 27 05:03:08 lawi amavis[16713]: (16713-05) NOTICE: reconnecting in  response to: err=2006, HY000, DBD::mysql::st execute failed: MySQL  server has gone away at (eval 103) line 166,  line 5.
Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/smtpd[13622]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/smtpd[13622]: 4294B5BA08C: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/cleanup[13618]: 4294B5BA08C: message-id=<xxxxxxxx.xxxxxx.xxxxx@Mein-PC>
Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/qmgr[18125]: 4294B5BA08C: from=, size=145409, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/smtpd[13622]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi amavis[16713]: (16713-05) Passed BAD-HEADER, [xx.1xx.x.xx3] [xx.1xx.x.xx3]  -> ,  quarantine: 1/badh-1Y1A9ZYgyOhV, Message-ID:  <xxxxxxxx.xxxxxx.xxxxx@Mein-PC>, mail_id: 1Y1A9ZYgyOhV, Hits:  0.809, size: 144822, queued_as: 4294B5BA08C, 1614 ms
Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/smtp[13619]: 2E05C5BA08B: to=,  relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=3.4, delays=1.8/0.01/0.25/1.4,  dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=16713-05, from  MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 4294B5BA08C)
Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/qmgr[18125]: 2E05C5BA08B: removed
Nov 27 05:03:10 lawi postfix/smtp[13623]: 4294B5BA08C: to=,  relay=mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25, delay=0.88,  delays=0.05/0.01/0.06/0.75, dsn=2.6.0, status=sent (250 2.6.0 Message  accepted {mx020})
Nov 27 05:03:10 lawi postfix/qmgr[18125]: 4294B5BA08C: removed
Nov 27 05:03:11 lawi dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=xx.1xx.x.xx3, lip=x9.xxx.xxx.x7
Nov 27 05:03:11 lawi dovecot: POP3(info@xxxxxxxxxx.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Nov 27 05:03:22 lawi dovecot: pop3-login: Login: user=, method=PLAIN, rip=xx.1xx.x.xx3, lip=x9.xxx.xxx.x7
Nov 27 05:03:22 lawi dovecot: POP3(info@xxxxxxxxxx.de): Disconnected: Logged out top=0/0, retr=0/0, del=0/0, size=0
Nov 27 05:05:01 lawi dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Nov 27 05:05:01 lawi dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
```
Aus Sicherheitsgründen habe ich diverse Zensuren vorgenommen, wenns ok ist.

Vielen Dank!

MfG Rieno


----------



## nowayback (27. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen,

entweder hast du zuviel zensiert oder es sieht alles korrekt aus. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Rieno (27. Nov. 2011)

Habe nur meine IP-Adresse, Servername, sowie den Anbieter wo ich ins Internet (heißt das Einwahlknotenpunkt?) gehe, ge-x-t.


----------



## nowayback (28. Nov. 2011)

> Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/qmgr[18125]: 4294B5BA08C: *from=*, size=145409, nrcpt=1 (queue active
> Nov 27 05:03:09 lawi postfix/smtp[13619]: 2E05C5BA08B: *to=*,  relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=3.4, delays=1.8/0.01/0.25/1.4,  dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=16713-05, from  MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 4294B5BA08C)


Du hast hier nichts entfernt? 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Rieno (28. Nov. 2011)

nein, nichts entfernt nur ge-x-t.

MfG Rieno


----------



## Rieno (6. Jan. 2012)

gibt wohl keine Lösung für mein Problem... 

Vielleicht hat eine ne Schritt für Schritt Anleitung um genau diesen E-Mailpart nochmals richtig einzurichten.

Danke für Eure Hilfe 

LG Rieno


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2012)

Nochmal jeden Schritt des email Installationskapitels des Tutorials ausführen. Danach ein manuelles ISPConfig Update durchführen und dabei die Dienste rekonfigurieren lassen. Wie das genau geht, steht in den releasenotes.


----------



## xxs (6. Jan. 2012)

Schaue mal ob in der 
_*edit /etc/postfix/main.cfg*_


```
inet_interfaces = all
```
gesetzt ist


----------

